# Test data required - NASDAQ Intraday



## wabbit (13 December 2010)

Does anyone have 1 minute data for Tellabs (NASDAQ: TLAB) for 20 Sep 2006?

(Almost) Any format will be acceptable.

(Urgent, please...)



wabbit 

P.S. Richard, I have tried TickData and they couldn't help without becoming a subscriber/member.


----------

